# Protein shakes/drenches?



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Okay i have been showig for a while and i hear about people using drenches and protein shakes and all that good stuff and i was wondering what do they all do? I know the protein shakes gives protein for more muscle and all but what about the drenches? 

We have been looking at using a recipe for an egg drench on one of our show goats bc we have two the same weight but what are the benefits of using drenches?


----------



## Dani-1995

The egg drench is designed to help add calories and energy to the diet. The protien and energy work together to build some serious muscle and definition. Top muscle is greatly improved as well... people actually use it to get tops to fill in or handle fresher. 

Other drenched can be electrolytes. They are used to add water and fill to the muscle. I like one by Moormans Showtech... I can't think of the name now but I start it the evening before for morning shows or the morning before for night shows. I'll figure out what the name is and post back. Some of these can be used to get sunken in looking goats to fill their belly and loin, to get rid of that look. 

But basically that's an over view of what drenchs do.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Dani-1995 said:


> The egg drench is designed to help add calories and energy to the diet. The protien and energy work together to build some serious muscle and definition. Top muscle is greatly improved as well... people actually use it to get tops to fill in or handle fresher.
> 
> Other drenched can be electrolytes. They are used to add water and fill to the muscle. I like one by Moormans Showtech... I can't think of the name now but I start it the evening before for morning shows or the morning before for night shows. I'll figure out what the name is and post back. Some of these can be used to get sunken in looking goats to fill their belly and loin, to get rid of that look.
> 
> But basically that's an over view of what drenchs do.


Thank you so much! That helps alot


----------



## futurefarmer

The breeder I just bought my wether from told us to try 30 days out from the show mixing one bottle/can of vanilla Ensure(because they don't need caffine) and one egg every day. Then using Keep'n On by Essentials and I think you start that like 3 days out from the show. The instructions of how to do that are on the bottle. I can't testify how they work just yet, but he said that's what he uses for his bucks and he has many National titles. Just figured I'd throw some options out there for you!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

futurefarmer said:


> The breeder I just bought my wether from told us to try 30 days out from the show mixing one bottle/can of vanilla Ensure(because they don't need caffine) and one egg every day. Then using Keep'n On by Essentials and I think you start that like 3 days out from the show. The instructions of how to do that are on the bottle. I can't testify how they work just yet, but he said that's what he uses for his bucks and he has many National titles. Just figured I'd throw some options out there for you!


Oh okay thanks those a good ideas. We bought that Keep'n On at the beginning of te season but havn't tried it yet.


----------



## vaughngoats

Where do u buy that keep'n on


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

vaughngoats said:


> Where do u buy that keep'n on


I havn't found a place that sells it so I order it online


----------



## vaughngoats

Ok thnx. So Wut do u do when u need to exercise ur goat but he won't walk?


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

vaughngoats said:


> Ok thnx. So Wut do u do when u need to exercise ur goat but he won't walk?


We usually have somebody walk behind the goat pulling his tail, we use a choke collar, or we use a wip to pop them but not that hard


----------



## vaughngoats

We tried the whip. It worked the first few times but now it doesn't seem to bother him.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

vaughngoats said:


> We tried the whip. It worked the first few times but now it doesn't seem to bother him.


I would but a choke collar tht has prongs that poke his neck when he pulls. It sounds bad but it doesnt hurt them.


----------



## futurefarmer

Do you use Essentials feed?


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

futurefarmer said:


> Do you use Essentials feed?


We feed our show goats a mixture of Purina impulse feed, steam rolled barley, purina champion drive, and star glow supplement.


----------

